# White River Air report



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got back on Wed from my first fly in trip. We went with White River air and flew into Bulldozer Lake. First of all, the experience in and of itself being at an outpost was amazing. The flight in was a thrill for us as well. The pilots were great and cabin was pretty nice as well. We were a little bummed that the fishing wasn't better, but I think our expectations were probably a bit too lofty. First day on the lake we struggled, but we were mostly scoping it out. Each day we caught more fish and ended with a total of 90 pike and walleye for 3.5 days. 

The average size of walleye was very good! 19-20 inches was the size of most fish with a few 25s in the mix. Pike were plentiful, but our biggest was only 32". We did have a ton of bite offs, which were probably larger pike along the drop-off adjacent to weed beds. 

Overall, great experience, but a few complaints my Dad and I had: 

1) The outfitter didn't communicate to us that there was in fact a Honda inverter for our use after we asked two weeks ahead of time whether or not we'd have one. That would have impacted how we packed. 

2) They didn't tell us that the boats had no anchors. Luckily people before us pieced together a make shift anchor that worked when the winds weren't too high

3) No info from the outfitter on the lake and fishing was given. There was info from prior groups, but it wasn't very detailed. 

It seemed like they were just in a hurry to drop you off and get out if there, which is understandable, but disappointing at the same time. 


Again, I'd give the outfitter and 8/10, and the experience a 10/10. I'm just curious if others had similar experiences, and what other lakes out of WRA would be recommended that may have better fishing. Talking with other groups that had been on the lake before us, we actually faired better than them. Had a blast and we want to do it again in two years. Loved it. Here are a few pics


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. FWIW I've flown with WRA many times and have always enjoyed the experience for what it is. In general that NE region of Ontario that WRA flies into has smaller lakes. While the fishing is very, very good, you're going to catch more and larger fish by traveling further NW in Ontario. Bigger bodies of water, a bit more remote, higher trophy potential, etc. That said I LOVE flying into lakes out of the Wawa/White River region because it's close enough to home for me that I can shoot up for a short 3-4 night trip and still have a great time. Anything longer than 4 nights on those small lakes and I'm bored. Prices overall are cheaper too so there's a lot going for an outfit like WRA. Many, many people I talk to will have overblown expectations, especially for a first fly in trip. You need to take things in stride otherwise you can end up being disappointed. I really like those guys a lot, but Dan tends to be on the quiet side with customers and sometimes details like anchors get overlooked, your criticisms were very fair. I'm crazy busy traveling at the moment, but feel free to message me direct at [email protected], or even better just call me (contact info is on the site) If I'm around I'll answer. I have plenty of intel and info to share on a bunch of WRA's lakes. Cheers, Mike


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike Borger said:


> Thanks for posting this. FWIW I've flown with WRA many times and have always enjoyed the experience for what it is. In general that NE region of Ontario that WRA flies into has smaller lakes. While the fishing is very, very good, you're going to catch more and larger fish by traveling further NW in Ontario. Bigger bodies of water, a bit more remote, higher trophy potential, etc. That said I LOVE flying into lakes out of the Wawa/White River region because it's close enough to home for me that I can shoot up for a short 3-4 night trip and still have a great time. Anything longer than 4 nights on those small lakes and I'm bored. Prices overall are cheaper too so there's a lot going for an outfit like WRA. Many, many people I talk to will have overblown expectations, especially for a first fly in trip. You need to take things in stride otherwise you can end up being disappointed. I really like those guys a lot, but Dan tends to be on the quiet side with customers and sometimes details like anchors get overlooked, your criticisms were very fair. I'm crazy busy traveling at the moment, but feel free to message me direct at [email protected], or even better just call me (contact info is on the site) If I'm around I'll answer. I have plenty of intel and info to share on a bunch of WRA's lakes. Cheers, Mike


Mike, 

Thanks so much for the detailed response! I will definitely be on contact. I sent my Dad the video you put up from Northern Manitoba, and we are very interested in a future trip up there. Take care!


----------



## Captnchewy (Jan 20, 2011)

Me and my brother did our first fly in trip the first week of June. We went with windy point lodge on lake kabinagami. We did the American plan which was amazing and cut down on weight big time. 141 pounds between the 2 of us and that was with 1 30 pack beer, 1 gallon of C-Morgan and a case of coke. The American plan was only $150 Canadian which in turn was about $100 American and they cook for you. The shorelunch kits they give you were absolutely fantastic. They included wood, kindling, skillets, fresh made bread, corn etc. everything you need to eat your fresh caught walleye at one of their 30+ shore lunch spots. As far as the fishing goes, unreal I felt like we were in the Detroit river when the white bass are running, in 4 days of relaxing style fishing we easily caught 200+ walleye, and 70+ pike. The best spot on the lake is literally right off the float plane dock. Me and my brother went down to the dock the last evening and LANDED 53 walleye in 1 hour and 10 minutes. If you are looking for big trophy fish they have a hiking type lake that they call trophy lake, in 1.5 hours of trolling we landed 10 pike over 28" and 6 walleye over 24". Its a catch and release lake but made for some fantastic pictures. The best part of the whole trip was it was a very cheap trip costing about $900 for 4 days/nights with airfare, meals, your boat with all the gas you need, and you get half the tax you pay back at the end. I would more than highly recommend you check out windy point lodge for your next trip. That's the only place I would go back to.
PM me if you want more info, I will def be going back.


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

MDH said:


> Just got back on Wed from my first fly in trip. We went with White River air and flew into Bulldozer Lake. First of all, the experience in and of itself being at an outpost was amazing. The flight in was a thrill for us as well. The pilots were great and cabin was pretty nice as well. We were a little bummed that the fishing wasn't better, but I think our expectations were probably a bit too lofty. First day on the lake we struggled, but we were mostly scoping it out. Each day we caught more fish and ended with a total of 90 pike and walleye for 3.5 days.
> 
> The average size of walleye was very good! 19-20 inches was the size of most fish with a few 25s in the mix. Pike were plentiful, but our biggest was only 32". We did have a ton of bite offs, which were probably larger pike along the drop-off adjacent to weed beds.
> 
> ...


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

Similar to you I flew in 2 years ago to Granite Hill Lake which used White River Air. The fishing was below average but we caught fish. Usually I fish out of the Armstrong area north of Lake Nipigon where 100 fish days for a fisherman are possible. Many of the lakes offer the chance for larger fish. Several outfitters are there like Thuderhook, Mattice, Ogoki Wilderness, etc. The price will be 30-40% higher but worth it.
I know that Mike Borger has fished these lakes as well as he suggests in his reply. You will not regret the price difference or little longer ride.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Just FYI, the tax rebate program is ending this year.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

MDH said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks so much for the detailed response! I will definitely be on contact. I sent my Dad the video you put up from Northern Manitoba, and we are very interested in a future trip up there. Take care!


Drop me a line ANYTIME! Glad to help. Cheers


----------



## Chris Mills (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey there! I just read your report from your trip to Bulldozer Lake with WRA. My brother and I are headed up there later today! Love to connect to share any intel. I sent a PM as well Cheers - Chris


----------

